# Fishing Around the Base



## mackln308 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey everyone,
Just relocated to Pensacola and was an avid fisherman in the Maine area for most of my life. I have checked out some of the forum topics but i am not sure i am necessarily getting information that pertains to this specific area. I wouldn't mind fishing right from the shores of the beach and have noticed some recent pictures of good catches nearly within casting distance of the shore. I don't know if live bait is easily accessible for me but I am open to suggestions. I also wouldn't mind learning about successful plugs that work in this area. Any help would be appreciated!

Nick


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Fish the shore at Lake Frederick. Work your way west towards the exit to Sherman Marina. Sand fleas are always numerous there so pick up a rake at Walmart for fresh live bait. You can also use fresh, dead, peeled shrimp on a Carolina Rig. I've caught reds, sharks, pompano and of course numerous catfish :banghead:banghead

The view of the pass in stunning in that area and you can fish while you watch all the boats exiting the pass. Good Luck


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

Gotcha lures(silver tube, with red or yellow heads), I prefer the smallest one. they catch alot of different stuff, including Lady Fish, Hard Tails, Blue Fish, Bonita, and Makerel. The First four fish I named are good for bait,to catchbigger stuff, including Sharks and Bull Reds. The Makerel are good to eat. 

The lady fish jump like crazy when you hook them, be ready to duck if they sling the hook. It is still early, but it won't be long before the fish are pretty thick in the surf.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Look for me on the seawall by the Portside club and Ill help you out down there. Im there almost every day in the evening, Im the dude on the bike or the one with the Indianna Jones hat and red wagon. Right now there isn't much biting around base except pigfish and a few sheepshead but as soon as it starts warming up more just about every Inshore saltwater sport fish out there will be swiming around the base:letsparty


----------



## mackln308 (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks guys for all the help! I will still take any advice and have tons of tiny questions but before I hound everyone I need to get out at least one time to see what's what and try and figure some stuff out. Thanks again.



Nick


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

It just takes time. 

The first year I fished, I caught nothing but Catfish and a Sail Catfish. 

The second year I started catching Pomps, Reds, Lady fish, Trout, Flounder, and I hooked a Tarpon out in East Bay with an inshore rod, turned it's head once, broke my line and my heart(It would have been the biggestfish I ever caught, I saw it come to the surface and grab my bait three feet away from the boat.). I got a couple of Trigger Fish and Sheepshead Spear Fishing, thats pretty fun.

Last year I started catching Mackerel, Sharks, and Bull Reds.

The biggest thing, don't use the frozen bait from Wal-Mart, it falls apart. The frozen bait from bait shops is usually ok. Live or fresh dead is best.


----------



## mackln308 (Mar 1, 2009)

I agree Herc. I'm a fairly seasoned bait fisherman from the Northeast, it is just a different area and as so must be fished accordingly. I went out today and fished off the sea wall on the base behind portside club but i didn't see anything but tiny minnows and def saw no bites on those ridiculous looking got cha lures that were spoken of above. I was just looking for bait since I wasn't able to go to a decent bait shop (I wouldn't buy the stuff from wal-mart since I have run into the problems you stated in the past if it wasn't fresh frozen). Besides the slim coat on fresh fish attracts more fish anyway. Do sand fleas work as well as some have said? And are they easy to find on the shores? Thanks again to everyone!



Nick


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

> *Herculined (3/7/2009)*It just takes time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






LOL... You can't be serious man. You only caught catfish your whole first year??? :banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

I am serious as a heart attack. But, I am Military and wasn't home most of my first summer here. We tried to catch Catfish back home. My favorite was Snagging "Spoon Bill Catfish" (Pic is not of me) at a lock and dam. The Game Wardens didn't like it though. It's funny how all the fun stuff is Illegal. 

Pin Fish are great bait. You will be able to catch them like crazy, with a bait net, before long.


----------



## mackln308 (Mar 1, 2009)

I might have to go out and buy a cast net soon enough, although im not sure of the specifics of using one. Like blind casting it for bait or looking for the bait and then throwing but the water is murky around that area so i wouldn't know if i could acually spot any bait.....


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

I use a 5' net, it is great for catching pin fish.They cost about $23, but will save you hundreds of dollars every year. I catch alot of mulletwith it also. Yeah, if the water is murky, it will be hard. Polarized sunglasses work wonders, they cut out the glare on the water. The $10 pairs from wal-mart work great. They are what I use, in case I lose or destroy them. Not such a big deal. You can find videos on how to throw them on YouTube.com. It's a little rough to throw them at first, but you will be a champ at it before long.


----------

